# Problem mit Kühler/Lüfterdrehzahl auf neuem System



## Homer_jay (8. Februar 2021)

Erstmal hallo zusammen 

Ich habe mir zu Weihnachten ein neues System geschenkt und brauche kurz einen kurzen Rat, weil ich gerade ziemlich Ahnungslos bin -.-

Ich hab das Problem, das der CPU-Kühler bzw. dessen Lüfter bei Volllast absolut Leise sind dank 360er AIO, sprich Cinebench im 30 Min. Dauertest packt er ohne nennenswerte Erhöhung der Lüfterdrehzahl. Sobald ich aber ein Game starte, brüllt der Lüfter los, selbst wenn die CPU hier nur mit 30-40% belastet wird. Lüfterkurve wurde eingestellt, was aber null bringt - Was ja klar is, schließlich schnurrt das Baby nach ner halben Stunde CB leise vor sich hin, brüllt aber beim Zocken los ohne groß belastet zu werden. Hat hier jemand ne Idee woran das Liegen könnte? Bin absolut Ratlos...

Specs wären folgende:

Core i7 10700K Stock
Asus Z490-E
Enermax Liqmax III ARGB
Zotac RTX 3080 Amp Holo


----------



## chill_eule (8. Februar 2021)

Sicher, dass nicht die *Grafikkarte* losbrüllt sobald ein Spiel startet?


----------



## Richu006 (8. Februar 2021)

Nach was regelst du den Lüfter?

Klingt fast so als Regelt der nicht nach cpu temperatur.

Und bist du sicher das es die cpu Lüfter sind. Und nicht die der gpu?

Bei cinebench wird due gpu 0 belastet, beim Zocken kommt aber noch die grosse abwärme der gpu hinzu...

Was hast du für ein system? Evtl. Mag die aio die Abwärme der gpu so gar nicht... und die Wassertemperatur springt hoch, weil die Radiatoren nur noch heisse Luft von der grafikkarte bekommen.


----------



## Homer_jay (8. Februar 2021)

Also, die Graka isses definitiv nicht. Das war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber es sind definitiv die CPU Lüfter.. Mein Setup ist so, das die AIO von vorne Frischluft zieht, und die Abwärme der 3080 nach oben hin abgeführt wird. Die Warme Luft der 3080 kommt mit dem Radiator also überhaupt nicht in Berührung.. Ich versteh halt das Problem nicht, weil mein High End System absolut leise schnurrt, ausser ich starte ein Spiel. Und das macht mich Wahnsinnig xD

PS: Was heißt "Nach was regelst du deinen Lüfter" das übernimmt QFan von Asus direkt ausm BIOS, Angeschlossen ist die AIO richtig. Lüfter werden via PWM Profil geregelt.. Und das greift auch, aber sobald ein Game gestartet wird -> Zack Vollgas Lüfter.


----------



## Richu006 (8. Februar 2021)

Homer_jay schrieb:


> PS: Was heißt "Nach was regelst du deinen Lüfter" das übernimmt QFan von Asus direkt ausm BIOS, Angeschlossen ist die AIO richtig. Lüfter werden via PWM Profil geregelt.. Und das greift auch, aber sobald ein Game gestartet wird -> Zack Vollgas Lüfter.


Ja die Lüfterkurve hat ja eibe Quelle... nach der sie Regelt. Normalerweise ist das bei "cpu Fan" die CPU temperatur.

Man kann sie aber evtl. Auch anders einstellen, das sie nach einer anderen Quelle regelt. Das könnte bei dir evtl. Der Fall sein? 

Was sagt denn die cpu temperstur? Wird die auch tatsächlich heisser beim zocken? Als bei cinebench?

Was passiert wenn du Furmark anwirfst? (Dies belastet ausschlieslich gpu) dreht der lüfter dann auch hoch?


----------



## Homer_jay (8. Februar 2021)

Das is ja genau der Witz, um mein System auf Schwachstellen zu testen liefen Furmark und Cinebench gleichzeitig (!!) und die Temps UND die Lautstärke waren absolut in Ordnung. Und auch Temperaturtechnisch hab ich bei CB um die 65 Grad mit nem leisen System, beim Zocken verwandelt sich der in nen 45 Grad Warmen Brüllwürfel...


----------



## Homer_jay (8. Februar 2021)

So, um das ganze mal aufzulösen...... Ich hab mich grade noch mal auf die Suche gemacht, ich hab den Übeltäter! Es ist nicht die 3080, es ist nicht die AIO... Es ist mein Netzteil! Mein Nagelneues Sharkoon 850 Watt Netzteil.. Darauf wär ich ja als letztes gekommen, ganz ehrlich... 

Leider musste ich mangels Alternativen zugreifen weil Hardware kaufen momentan die Hölle ist. Und ich weiß jetzt schon, das war mein letztes Sharkoon


----------



## chill_eule (8. Februar 2021)

LoL 

Ich hoffe dein nächstes wird besser. Schon ne Idee für was neues?

Ansonsten kommst du hiermit bestimmt gut klar z.B.:








						Corsair RMx Series 2018 RM750x 750W ATX 2.4 ab € 143,15 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Corsair RMx Series 2018 RM750x 750W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 135mm, semi-passiv • Lautstärke: 15.08dB(A) (Cybenetics, 115V), 15.18dB(A) (Cybenetics, 230V) • K… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------

